# Temptation, Frustration So bad it makes him cry.....



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

......Lyrics to a song that Sting wrote about Utah shed hunters. Only a few more days, you can do it!-------SS


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOL.....self control, SS. Self control.....


----------

